# Neue permanente MTB-Strecke Brombachtal



## sJany (19. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

auf dem Heimweg bin ich heute an der Mülldeponie oberhalb von Brombachtal auf neue MTB-Wegweiser für die Strecke "Br1" gestoßen. Im Gästebuch auf der  Geo-Natupark-MTB-Seite findet sich eine erste Ankündigung:



> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> seit gestern ist die MTB-Rundstrecke Brombachtal ("Br1" ausgeschildert. Start ist am Feuerwehrhaus in Langen-Brombach. Weitere Infos folgen in Kürze...



Die offizielle Eröffnung soll wohl am 19.05.2013 steigen. Hat schon jemand nähere Infos zur Strecke?

Am 25.05. soll dann wohl auch eine Strecke in Modautal eröffnet werden. Dazu findet man leider außer dieser Ankündigung noch gar nichts, schade.


----------



## Devilz1985 (5. März 2013)

jup ist komplett ausgeschidert
http://www.bikebuwe.de/details/items/mtb-strecke-brombachtal-1-ist-ausgeschildert.html

30.7 km und 950 HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sJany (5. März 2013)

Sieht gut aus! :thumbup: Wäre noch interessant, wie die Anteile von Asphalt, Forstautobahn und Trail ausfallen...


----------



## Devilz1985 (5. März 2013)

Ich fahre die Strecke bald mal ab wenn die Wege besser werden .... aber sowie ich die Bromischer kenne schön viel Trail und Waldweganteil


----------



## Devilz1985 (9. März 2013)

Saisonopening von den Bromischern >http://www.bikebuwe.de/details-203/events/4.-saison-opening-tour-bromischer-bike-buwe.html
7.4.2013 Sonntag ab 9.30 uhr!
Online Anmeldung,geht jetz


----------



## Devilz1985 (19. Mai 2013)

Sodele Strecke wurde heute offziell eröffnet,bei besten Wetter und sie ist echt stark,von allen ein bissel dabei! Die ganz harten Sachen rund um Bromisch sind aber net dabei aber das ist auch gut so,die geht auch an sehr vielen Einkehrmöglichkeiten vorbei


----------



## bulls_sharptail (11. August 2013)

hay leute ich bin 15 jahre alt und bin die strecke heute das erste mal gefahren wohne in bromisch und wollte euch mal fragen on jemand bock hat mit mir da lang zu fahren würde mich sehr freuen bin neu hier meldet euch einfach bei mir


----------



## TomatoAc (11. August 2013)

Hi!

Gibt es irgendwo Bilder/Videos von der Strecke? Sind Ende September in der Ecke in Stromberg/Ottweiler und haben noch nen Tag übrig, lohnt es ich einen Abstecher dahin zu machen? Ist es eher eine CC-Runde oder sind auch ein paar kleine gebaute Sachen oder andere spaßige Stellen dabei?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Devilz1985 (11. August 2013)

Ja leider sind nicht ganz so viele Trails dabei aber es ist eine sehr schöne Strecke,die ein schon fordert! Sau viele Einkehrmöglichkeiten sind an der Strecke,rund um Bromisch gibt es aber einige schöne  stellen,an der Strecke selber so 2 stück oder so!


----------



## PeKaWe (11. August 2013)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo Bilder/Videos von der Strecke? Sind Ende September in der Ecke in Stromberg/Ottweiler und haben noch nen Tag übrig, lohnt es ich einen Abstecher dahin zu machen? Ist es eher eine CC-Runde oder sind auch ein paar kleine gebaute Sachen oder andere spaßige Stellen dabei?
> 
> Danke schonmal!



Hi,

Na wenn Ihr von Stromberg kommt könntet Ihr am Frankenstein vorbei schauen und dann nach Miltenberg (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=614915) oder Heidelberg.

Gruß,
PeKaWe


----------



## Micro767 (12. August 2013)

Wenn DU von den Flowrrails kommst fahr nach Miltenberg !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bulls_sharptail (12. August 2013)

hi ich noch mal habe da eine frage an dich devilz 1985 kommst du aus bromisch wen ja schreib mir mal


----------



## TomatoAc (12. August 2013)

Alles klar, dann wird Miltenberg mal mit in die Reise-Route aufgenommen, danke für den Tip!!!


----------



## Micro767 (12. August 2013)

Gute Entscheidung, wir überlegen auch ab wir am Wochenende vom 24-25.08 nochmal nach Miltenberg kommen  oder viellleicht doch Stromberg ???


----------



## Rumpelstils (17. August 2013)

Hallo

So sind heute die BR1 gefahren, leider muss ich sagen: SEHR ENTTÄUSCHEND, das ist eine Familientour...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ich Frage mich wo die 3 Techniksterne sind oder wo sind die Trails????
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Die MÖ1 hat auch 3 Techniksterne, da sind die aber auch drin!




Okay, Landschaftlich schön, aber für MTB fahrer die den einen oder anderen Trail fahren wollen, völlig ungeeignet! 

Ich werde diese Tour nicht mehr fahren, fahre lieber die Miltenberg1 Tour die ist nicht so Langweilig und da ist alles drin was mein MTB Herz höher schlagen lässt!


----------



## Devilz1985 (18. August 2013)

Rumpelstils schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> So sind heute die BR1 gefahren, leider muss ich sagen: SEHR ENTTÄUSCHEND, das ist eine Familientour...
> 
> ...



Naja zumindest Diebspfad und den Heidelberg entlang ist es auch keine Waldautobahn,ok wenn du dich bissel auskennst richtung Morsberg rauf sind auch einige schöne Trails (einfach mal bei den Bike Buwe mit fahren) Trailmäßig durfte man halt nicht viel rein bauen ... trotzdem für mich ne schöne Strecke!


----------



## Silvermoon (18. August 2013)

Nun ja, Mö 1 ist nun wirklich nicht mit der Strecke Brombachtal zu vergleichen, das ist vollkommen richtig, aber unter einer sog. "Familientour" stelle ich mir was anderes vor  Ein paar leichtere Trails sind enthalten, wie Devilz schon erwähnte. Recht knackig ist der Anstieg des Diebespfad vom Golfplatz aus Richtung Hemsbach und auch der Singletrail, der sich von dort oben runter nach Hemsbach schlängelt und auch einige (Treppen)Stufen beinhaltet, ist recht spaßig.
Was den technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad einer jeweiligen Strecke betrifft, ist das eh alles Geschmacks- und Ansichtssache, aber im großen und ganzen ist Brombachtal eine sehr schöne Strecke - besonders landschaftlich gesehen, diesbezüglich bietet sie viel Abwechslung und schöne Aussichten. 
Im Streckenverlauf steckt sicherlich viel Arbeit drin und das was möglich war, in Absprache mit Forstamt, Privatwaldbesitzern etc., konnte realisiert werden. 
Ich komme auch aus dieser Gegend, und ja (Devilz erwähnte es schon) gibt es in Sachen Trails sicherlich erlebnisreichere Strecken/Touren  
Aber jeder sollte sich sein eigenes Urteil bilden (dürfen) und entscheiden, ob die Strecke den persönlichen Ansprüchen genügt oder nicht.
Übrigens, die Mö1 würde ich auch jederzeit noch ein weiteres Mal befahren, weil die machte echt riesig viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumpelstils (18. August 2013)

Hallo

Mit dem Eppler von den Bike Buwe bin ich schon gefahren, Eppler der gerne Rampen in seine Touren einbaut...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, aber ich suche mir im Geo Naturpark Strecken raus die Technisch mit mindesten 3 Sterne vergeben wurden.
Wenn man dann wie bei BR1 abfährt und es kommt allerhöchsten 1 Stern Technik her raus, fragt man sich natürlich wie die auf 3 Technik Sterne kommen???? 

Ich schätze mal das mindestens 60% der Tour auf offene Acker-Felder gefahren wird und nur 40% durch den Wald.
Das sind für mich mehr Wege für Rennrad als für das MTB.

Aber wie gesagt, alles abhängig vom Persönlichen Geschmack und Einschätzung.

Nichts des so trotz, die Streckendaten im Geo Naturpark oder überall dort wo diese Daten hinterlassen wurde, sollte man ändern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




STRECKENDATEN: KONDITION - 4 STERNE
                           TECHNIK - 1 STERN
                           LANDSCHAFTLICH - 4 STERNE


----------



## Silvermoon (18. August 2013)

Rumpelstils schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das mindestens 60% der Tour auf offene Acker-Felder gefahren wird und nur 40% durch den Wald.
> Das sind für mich mehr Wege für Rennrad als für das MTB.



Hui, ich weiß nicht, ob ich das meinem guten Carbonrenner antun wollte 
Einigen wir uns mal auf die Crosser-Variante 



Rumpelstils schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, alles abhängig vom Persönlichen Geschmack und Einschätzung.



Eben.... genau das habe ich in meiner obigen Ausführung versucht recht diplomatisch zu formulieren. Somit sind wir uns ja in dieser Hinsicht einig 

Die Streckenauswahl des Geo Naturparks Bergstraße-Odenwald ist ja inzwischen sehr vielfältig und es kommen ja immer wieder neue Strecken dazu, z.B. am *08.09.2013 *um 10.00 Uhr  die Eröffnung* Rundstrecke Fischbachtal* und am *15.09.2013* Eröffnung *Rundstrecke Ober-Ramstadt*, um 10.00 Uhr am Parkplatz Jugendzentrum Trio (Nähe Schwimmbad).
Denke, da wird für jeden was dabei sein. 
Ich habe mir vorgenommen so nach und nach möglichst alle bzw. einen Teil der Strecken abzufahren und dann einfach zu sondieren, welche zu meinen Lieblingsstrecken hinzugefügt wird  
Ich hab also noch einiges zu tun


----------



## Devilz1985 (18. August 2013)

Silvermoon schrieb:


> Nun ja, Mö 1 ist nun wirklich nicht mit der Strecke Brombachtal zu vergleichen, das ist vollkommen richtig, aber unter einer sog. "Familientour" stelle ich mir was anderes vor  Ein paar leichtere Trails sind enthalten, wie Devilz schon erwähnte. Recht knackig ist der Anstieg des Diebespfad vom Golfplatz aus Richtung Hemsbach und auch der Singletrail, der sich von dort oben runter nach Hemsbach schlängelt und auch einige (Treppen)Stufen beinhaltet, ist recht spaßig.
> Was den technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad einer jeweiligen Strecke betrifft, ist das eh alles Geschmacks- und Ansichtssache, aber im großen und ganzen ist Brombachtal eine sehr schöne Strecke - besonders landschaftlich gesehen, diesbezüglich bietet sie viel Abwechslung und schöne Aussichten.
> Im Streckenverlauf steckt sicherlich viel Arbeit drin und das was möglich war, in Absprache mit Forstamt, Privatwaldbesitzern etc., konnte realisiert werden.
> Ich komme auch aus dieser Gegend, und ja (Devilz erwähnte es schon) gibt es in Sachen Trails sicherlich erlebnisreichere Strecken/Touren
> ...



Grazie 

Man muss halt immer bissel aufgeschlossen an eine Strecke gehen, die erste die ich gefahren bin war Fürth und war fand die richtig gut,die nächste Lindefels .... oh war die schlecht (meine Meinung nach) so nun höre ich mich vorher um oder geh von einer nicht so "trailigen" Strecke aus oder lasse mich überraschen
Die besten Strecken sind halt Mil,Mö1,BR1,Fr und ndl. B .... dann die Bromischer (jeder hat ja so seine Persönliche Hitliste)


----------

